# Thoughts on this breeder



## mom23sweetgirlies (Jan 5, 2009)

Herrenstolz 
I like the look of the stud for the upcoming litter, my sister went and met this lady and her dogs and said the lady seemed really nice and the dogs were very sweet. What do you think?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

No glaring red flags to me. My question would be, they say they produce quality dogs with working ability but I don't see any titles or them doing anything with their dogs. That would be something I'd ask about.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Next.


----------



## mom23sweetgirlies (Jan 5, 2009)

You don't think the breeder looks okay Tracy? Can you tell me why? I am not arguing at all, I want honest opinions, I'm just curious. Thanks! 

Also I do know the lady is an older lady, so maybe that is why there are no titles?


----------



## mom23sweetgirlies (Jan 5, 2009)

What about this one http://www.lechenilbelge.com/ 
My sister purchased a male from them and he is gorgeous and she tells me he is like a big teddy bear, friendly to everyone.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Herrenstolz has dogs in OFA. They wouldn't be on my list but if their health checks are done and they do SOMETHING to show their dogs have solid temperament, I suppose the price isn't bad.

As for Lechenilbelge...



> Quote:1. If dog is diagnosed with crippling hip dysplasia, either by Seller's and Buyer's veterinarian or by the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals (OFA), up to the age of 2 years, Buyer can either agree to keep the dog providing dog is spayed or neutered or may return to Seller. Seller agrees to replace said dog with another puppy/dog of similar breeding and sex.
> 
> 2. Should the dog be diagnosed at any time in its first year of life with any genetically derived medical disorder, which is considered by 2 unassociated veterinarians to be extreme enough to warrant euthanasia, Seller will upon provision of veterinary reports, provide Buyer with a replacement Puppy/Dog of similar breeding and sex, within 1 year of euthanasia of original puppy.


I do not care for this warranty at all. I'd rather see breeders guarantee passing hip/elbow scores rather than guarantee against "crippling hip dysplasia."


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

It appears that she(the first one posted.) is breeding just for the sake of breeding with no rhyme or reason for doing so. Some of the dogs are WG showlines and some are WG show and American show/American "pet" crossed.

It also REALLY bothers me how on the younger females, it sounds like their sole purpose in life is to be a "future breeder".


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mom23sweetgirlie
> Also I do know the lady is an older lady, so maybe that is why there are no titles?


If that's really her excuse then I would definitely pass.


----------



## mom23sweetgirlies (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you both for explaining your reasons to me, I'll keep looking.


----------



## mom23sweetgirlies (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's another one http://www.kennelgold-berg.com/main_about_us.html


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Next.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: mom23sweetgirlieHere's another one http://www.kennelgold-berg.com/main_about_us.html


They require you to feed a certain vitamin available through breeder recommendation in order to get the health guarantee.
From the site
_Puppies sold by Gold-Berg be kept on Nu Vet Plus Canine Vitamin for the first two years of his/her life to ensure proper nutrition and 
growth. NuVet Plus Canine is only available via breeder recommendation and is made available to you for the health of your new puppy. 
You will be instructed
as to where you should get your Nu Vet Plus Canine Vitamins before you take possession of your pup. The order line phone number is
1-800-474-7044. Your order code is 04209, please be sure to use your order code. The order code will provide Gold-
Berg with an account of the
persons who are supplementing their puppies with Nu Vet Plus Canine. Nu Vet Labs send monthly reports to Gold-Berg showing who is
supplementing and who is not.
I, the buyer agree to keep my puppy from Gold-Berg German Shepherds on Nu Vet Plus canine for the first 2 years of life after date of 
purchase._
Not for me, thank you


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I definitely do NOT agree with breeders specifying particular foods, supplements, etc.. as a requirement.

Especially in this case since NuVet uses breeders as distributors. So the breeder is getting $ commission payments from NuVet every time a customer buys NuVet using that order code.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

As far as the quality of dogs, Gold-berg, but yeah those requirements are strange.

Personally, I'm more interested in what happens IF a puppy does have a genetic problem rather than a guarantee against it. No one can 100% guarantee against anything anyway. I want to see that the parents and grandparents are OFAed or equiv. and if they are known producers I'd also look at how the progeny have done as far as their hip scores.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: mom23sweetgirlieWhat about this one http://www.lechenilbelge.com/
> My sister purchased a male from them and he is gorgeous and she tells me he is like a big teddy bear, friendly to everyone.


While I agree with Diana on the hip guarantee, I like that they seem, from their site anyway, to be very active in clubs, their dogs are all titled, and they seem to be the best of the three you've posted IMHO. 
Based on a website however. What that means is this one I would not rule out


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: mom23sweetgirlie Herrenstolz
> What do you think?


Their puppy page says they produce about 4 litters a year, and their females page states they have 2 females that are used for breeding. I'm not so good with math but it sounds like they're breeding each bitch twice a year.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Quote:While I agree with Diana on the hip guarantee, I like that they seem, from their site anyway, to be very active in clubs, their dogs are all titled, and they seem to be the best of the three you've posted IMHO.


VERY true. If they actively work their own dogs, then I'd look at them and discuss my concerns about the contract and try to get information on what they qualify as "crippling" and what they do to rectify problems. Too many people buy titled dogs and either never work them or the dogs themselves didn't exactly earn their titles. A breeder who trains and titles their own dogs is one to look into further for sure.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: mom23sweetgirlieHere's another one http://www.kennelgold-berg.com/main_about_us.html


No way. It looks like they send their dogs out to Germany to be "titled" (cough cough) and the whole deal with the NuVet is garbage.



> Quote:You will be instructed
> as to where you should get your Nu Vet Plus Canine Vitamins before you take possession of your pup. The order line phone number is
> 1-800-474-7044. Your order code is 04209, please be sure to use your order code. The order code will provide Gold-
> Berg with an account of the
> ...


Yeah right- owners can't buy NuVet through just anyone, they must buy through Goldberg so Goldberg can suck their puppy buyers dry. No thanks. Some dogs are ALLERGIC or SENSITIVE to foods and supplements and these should NEVER be mandatory! Breeders should require that the food is of good quality and but should not require certain brands or supplements.


----------



## mom23sweetgirlies (Jan 5, 2009)

What do you think about this one http://castlebrookshepherds.net/future_litters


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

mom23 you might want to ask jimmy, I knew I had seen these puppies somewhere and it appears he got one:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=926163&page=1#Post926163


----------

